# Does anyone else's dog actually sleep on them?



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Newlie lies across my torso every night, his head hanging off one side of me and his legs off the other. Sometimes, he'll start off lying across my legs, but that doesn't work, he is too heavy for my knees. I don't mind it, it's just different to me, I've never had a dog do that before.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

I voted occasionally. Mystique will half lay on me for goodnight kisses and cuddles. Then she'll kind of slide off and snuggle up against me. During the night, she'll roll over onto her back with either her head or legs across my ankles.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sometimes he lays his head across my belly when I sleep on my back. But mostly when my roommate and I are going to bed, my roommate will tell Kaiju "Go keep momma warm!" and Kaiju jumps on my bed, turns a circle, and sits his butt right down on me. Silly boy.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Butters has tried to drape herself over my Mom or I on a few separate occasions, but we don't let her. Things like having her head on the lap, leaning against us, or laying back-to-back are fine, though. 

And her not being allowed to lay on us certainly doesn't stop her from trying to hog the bed.


----------



## GSDNewb (Aug 17, 2014)

Dogsat for a friend over the weekend. Her dog likes to lay partially on you, just so a little bit of her rear or side is on top of your leg or something. Then, in the morning ,when she gets excited that your awake, she tries to sit on your chest like a cat. Nothing like a 60+lb GSD pup on your chest to make you give up on sleeping in. Of course I was given no warnings about this ahead of time...


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

My pup likes to play ... not the cuddling type. When I turn off the lights, and pull up the blanket, he comes and shoves his nose under the blanket for head pats and scratches. Then he goes off to sleep.

He is not allowed on the bed.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sometimes he'll lie with his head on me, but normally he just lies beside


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a few pictures of him laying on me shortly after we got him, but for the most part if I'm conscious, he wants to be played with lol. Maybe when he starts getting older he'll want to cuddle with his mom again


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My Labrador lies on top of me. If I am laying on the couch her entire body is laying on top of mine.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Only one, he was a foster dog a Bully mix of some sort, super snuggly, needy and bonded to the core. My dogs are not the snuggle types which sucks because I would not mind a snuggly dog.


----------



## kimsdamom (Dec 27, 2012)

Jasmine lays next to me to get her head and ears rubbed, in the morning she snuggles up close and buries her face/head into my chest, under my chin and sleeps like that for a while. Laying actually on me, only occurs for short spurts. I wouldn't have it any other way. I love being loved by my girl.


----------



## DizzySnowFire (Jan 22, 2015)

Sammy will lay head on or against me but she's never fully on top of me. Well except maybe if I'm at my dad and I'm on his futon she will. She was heavy then(she was underweight too) and heavier now!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Most of the time since it's winter. On me, very close next to me, pushing me off the bed....I'm sure in the summer he'll be back on his bed.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I wish


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Two nights ago, I fell asleep with Hans resting his snout on my cheek, lol. I could feel and hear the little puffs of air as he breathed. 
I remember thinking "How sweet is this guy?" :wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo sleeps on my feet or rests his head on my legs every night, he'll get up move to the floor and then get back on the bed at random times. I need that pressure on me to feel like all is well in my world. When he was at MSU, there was such a void....I cherish his being so close.
He also will do the spooning thing, getting loved on from my hubby or me, it lasts for about 2 minutes, a ritual when hubby goes to bed, Karlo is right there for the massage.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My female drags herself across my legs and chest and sometimes dozes off like that, mostly though she just leaves her butt on my legs. She also likes to put her paws and chest on my belly, which right now with my broken rib is eye-wateringly painful but I grin and bear it.

My male stretches out along my spine, scooches up tight and goes lights out in seconds. Sometimes he'll use my bicep as a pillow or my neck. 

I stay warm, very very warm.


----------



## heathgsd (Feb 27, 2015)

My last boy was always touching me. He didn't sleep in my bed but he woud always have his head on my foot while I watched TV. He also sat on my foot when new people came over to visit. i really miss him!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a couple that will sleep on top of me and the others like to be close. I have one that doesn't like the touchy feely stuff. The ones that like to be close rotate all night long, but I always have one of them near me of touching me.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Mine would if I let her, but she's too heavy and boney for me to enjoy it. She's only allowed on the bed by invitation. Mostly she'll curl up in the crook of my knees and wait for me to hit REM before getting down to sleep on her bed or in her crate. She loves to be really close or touching me at all times. She even "holds" my hand when we go to the vet. :wub:


----------

